

A command line tool written in Python to search and view snippets in terminal - manulescaut
https://github.com/ncrocfer/clf

======
baldfat
Personally I use CLI web browser w3m for viewing these items.
[][http://w3m.sourceforge.net/](http://w3m.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
manulescaut
The project seems interesting (although not updated since 2013) but it is not
easily installable (here I just did a `pip install clf`). It's not really the
same thing, w3m is a text-based web browser, clf is a command to parse
Commandlinefu snippets.

~~~
baldfat
But in my everyday usage it is the same for me.

tmux split

Top Pane: and have commandlinefu.com on top open with w3m.

Bottom Pane: urxvt and I have full access to the snippets.

Just saying in practice I like my system better since I can copy and paste and
brows around easier.

~~~
pyre
> tmux split

> Bottom Pane: urxvt

You have urxvt _inside_ of a tmux frame?

------
bsg75
Is the code quality from commanlinefu.com any better or worse on average
compared to a source like StackOverflow?

------
cmyr
This is really neat, thanks!

